# If These Walls Could Sing (Abbey Road documentary)



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 30, 2022)

Worthwhile watch








If These Walls Could Sing


Head inside the legendary Abbey Road Studios, the birthplace of some of the biggest musical icons of all time.




disneyplusoriginals.disney.com





Inspiring history, of course! Thankful to live at a time when Spitfire is able to bring that sound to the common folk (albeit very slowly 😂).


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 31, 2022)

I enjoyed watching this. Well done documentary.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jan 1, 2023)

So looking forward to it! In Germany it's available in four days. Damn... :(


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 2, 2023)

I have now also cried (repeatedly) while watching another documentary, Summer of Soul. 









Disney+ | Video Player


Disney+ is the ultimate streaming experience in Ultra High Def 4k. Finally, a reason to buy a bigger TV.




www.disneyplus.com





(Also on Hulu apparently.)


----------



## Scottyb (Jan 3, 2023)

Really enjoyed ITWCS! But I could watch this kind of content 24/7. : ) Definitely worth your time and learned some pretty fascinating things!


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 3, 2023)

Scottyb said:


> Really enjoyed ITWCS! But I could watch this kind of content 24/7. : ) Definitely worth your time and learned some pretty fascinating things!


There's also a three part Beatles documentary, "Get Back". I got a little "down" watching it so I haven't finished it yet.



https://www.disneyplus.com/series/the-beatles-get-back/7DcWEeWVqrkE


----------

